# Bucyrus Res STUDDDDD!!!!



## Scum_Frog

I'm not sure on who the guy is or how he caught it but this thing is a giant! 29.5" long pushing 10lbs.....guess they hadn't been stocked since 2004 so that's an old giant. Gorgeous dark fish would love to have that thing mounted or put at bass pro aquarium or somewhere to show it off!!


----------



## mrw2713

I seen that on Facebook! Very beautiful fish! !!


----------



## AtticaFish

I'm assuming Outhwaite? Think there were saugeye in Riley at one time too. I had called the DNR a year or so ago and thought i asked about Outhwaite stocking but can't find the note i wrote. I sure thought it had been stocked with saugs more recently than that. Very well could be wrong tho.

That is a hell of a fish!


----------



## TDD11

That is gorgeous. Needs to be mounted for sure! I am jealous!!


----------



## BigDub007

That's the most beautiful saugeye I have ever seen !!! What a hogzilla ..


----------



## Streetguy

BigDub007 said:


> That's the most beautiful saugeye I have ever seen !!! What a hogzilla ..


was you there when he caught it?


----------



## Carpn

The Facebook post said Bucyrus #2 . I'm not familiar with that area ...

What a giant saugeye , great color to .


----------



## AtticaFish

Huh? Bucyrus #2 is a mud hole every time i have every been there. Bucyrus #1 is pretty much the same way too. I would guess they were mistaken on the number. #3 is Riley, the smaller one on the South side of Rt 98 and #4 is Outhwaite, much bigger with no motor restrictions on the North side of 98.


----------



## ErieEye

Love those giant saugeyes. That fish had better be going on the wall.


----------



## laynhardwood

It was released and from the looks of the ice color it had to be #4. 1 and 2 nothing but a mud pit all year. I'm not real familiar with 3 but it would have to be clear water for that color ice or at least not brown water.


----------



## AtticaFish

#3 (aka Riley) is clear most of the year, but hard to imagine a fish like that would come out of that smaller reservoir. I've only heard rumors that #3 had saugeye anyway.... not first hand on my account.

What facebook group was this posted on?


----------



## laynhardwood

Cool I have never fished Riley I think I have seen it on my way to upper Sandusky.


----------



## FISHIN 2

Riley, #3, is South on CF Kiess Rd, about a quarter mile south of Outhwaites #4, and yes, riley has a few saugeyes , not like that though.Kinda hard to believe but possible about Outhwaites. First Ive heard about it and I live in Bukyrus !


----------



## mrw2713

It was posted yesterday on the Facebook page ohio ice fishing gear for sale or trade and reports


----------



## acklac7

Gorgeous fish.


----------



## BigDub007

street guy said:


> was you there when he caught it?


No, why are you asking me and not praising this fish ?wth does it matter anyways it's an awesome fish ?


----------



## Skip Hoffman

not sure when he caught it but, I was at both upgrounds last night and it was open around the shore and didn't look safe at all, the whole northeast corner of the big one is open and im gonna go give it a try this evening.


----------



## Bassthumb

Can't believe that came from a res. Trophy. Gorgeous fish.


----------



## Mateo

What a beauty! !!!!!!!


----------



## DHower08

Awesome fish i caught one in southern ohio 29" 9.4# a few years ago. That fish is over ten


----------



## firelands

If you look at the size of the holes in the background I find it hard to believe a fish that size came through one of them?


----------



## laynhardwood

It's not uncommon to pull 30" Walleye through a 6" hole


----------



## jason_0545

There was a huge debate over this picture....on fb...when it was posted and supposedly caught was right before the warm spell we had...and I was on it days before and got off real quick and we broke through around the bank on the way off...I'm def not buying it in bucyrus...especially not at the small res it was supposedly caught at


----------



## catmando

Antrim lake gave us the state record a few years back and that's a pond.


----------

